# Upload Kalenderbilder



## Claudia & Ludwig (10. Okt. 2007)

Wir wollten eben, auf die letzte Minute, noch ein paar Bilder hochladen, aber die Antwort, nach Abschluss des Ladens, war immer diese:

*Error 502 Bad Gateway www.hobby-gartenteich.de*

*Der Server hat einen ungültigen bzw. defekten Header von der Gegenseite bekommen*

Was können wir tun ???

Edit: hat sich erledigt, nach vielen Fehlversuchen hat es jetzt geklappt. 
@ Dodi: Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Dodi (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Upload Kalenderbilder*

Hallo Ludwig!

Habe auch gerade Bilder hochgeladen, ohne Probleme.
Komisch... - Ich weiß auch nicht, was das ist - evtl. kann hier Joachim weiterhelfen.


----------



## Joachim (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Upload Kalenderbilder*

Habs auch grad testweise probiert - ging ohne Fehler  wer weis ...


----------

